# A poem I wrote Called "We wander"



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's really good.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

That's good, I like it.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know if I'm much for poetry, at least in writing standards. But it fun once in a while, right?! :lol:


----------

